# حقوق الطبع محفوظة



## makala

هل هناك فرق بين عبارة "حقوق الطبع محفوظة" وعبارة "جميع الحقوق محفوظة"؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

حقوق الطبع تعني حقوق الطبع فقط، جميع الحقوق تشمل أية حقوق أخرى مثل حقوق الملكية الفكرية مثلا


----------

